# Need 2 10 foot trailer bunks. Where to order?



## UGA Bass Fisher (Nov 18, 2007)

I called Bass pro shop in Macon spoke with a guy named Carol at the parts dept. He told me 3 weeks ago they would be in Last Monday. I called him Back on Thursday, he acted like he had no clue what I was talking about. He told me he would check on the order and call me back next day. Still no call.
I'm a little fed up and need to replace my bunks before I go out again, I cant go out till they are replaced.
Does any one know where I can order 2 10 foot bunks?


----------



## Otis (Nov 18, 2007)

are you talking about the trailor runners? seems 2X4's wrapped would work.


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Nov 18, 2007)

*Yes*



slowrollin said:


> are you talking about the trailor runners? seems 2X4's wrapped would work.


Yes I am talking about the runners for the hull of the boat to glide onto the trailer. Mine have rotted. I can make some but thought Id try to see the price of premade ones. The guy at BPS said they were only $49 each. Thats about the price to make them my self. But I may have to do so to get them quicker.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 18, 2007)

> . The guy at BPS said they were only $49 each. Thats about the price to make them my self.



What are you making them out of?  I've always replaced them with some pressure treated lumber, and some outdoor carpet remnants from the local carpet store. Both Lowes and Home Depot sell end pieces.  I didn't have $49.00 in both of them.


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Nov 18, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> What are you making them out of?  I've always replaced them with some pressure treated lumber, and some outdoor carpet remnants from the local carpet store. Both Lowes and Home Depot sell end pieces.  I didn't have $49.00 in both of them.


Thats what I was thinking ,8.00 for 2 ,10 ft. 2x4s some carpet 1.00s worth of staples couple hrs. of work ,I need to start manking them for sale .


----------



## Randall (Nov 18, 2007)

*Ultimate Bunk Boards*

One of my fishing buddys has Ultimate Bunk Boards on his trailer that I have been borrowing. They are pretty much permanent and never need replacing and you can get the boat on and off the trailer much easier with them. On the lakes that have had low water where I couldn't back the trailer all the way into the water I just pushed the boat off the trailer where with regular bunks I couldn't have got the boat on or off. You can get them at www.ultimatebunkboards.com. One of the owners of the company is J.Reed who is a member here you could also PM him.


----------



## Ron288 (Nov 18, 2007)

someone told me lowes also sells boat carpet to.


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Nov 18, 2007)

Randall said:


> One of my fishing buddys has Ultimate Bunk Boards on his trailer that I have been borrowing. They are pretty much permanent and never need replacing and you can get the boat on and off the trailer much easier with them. On the lakes that have had low water where I couldn't back the trailer all the way into the water I just pushed the boat off the trailer where with regular bunks I couldn't have got the boat on or off. You can get them at www.ultimatebunkboards.com. One of the owners of the company is J.Reed who is a member here you could also PM him.



I checked his website they only go to 9' I need 10


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Nov 18, 2007)

Ron288 said:


> someone told me lowes also sells boat carpet to.



I went to Lowes today. The 2x6 pressure treated sticks are $6 each. The carpet was very thin and will still cost $60. Boaters World has the heavy duty marine carpet for $49. I think Im going that route.


----------



## roym22 (Nov 19, 2007)

Check with the guys on Ultimatebunks. They can make you what you want.


----------



## Cypress94 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that you can buy pre-made bunks through Cabela's...but almost any marine dealer that has a store front and buys miscellaneous boating supplies (i.e. through Land 'N Sea) can get you some.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ga Bass Fisher said:


> I went to Lowes today. The 2x6 pressure treated sticks are $6 each. The carpet was very thin and will still cost $60. Boaters World has the heavy duty marine carpet for $49. I think Im going that route.



Are you going to order the carpet or go to the store and pick it up.  I work at the one in smyrna and if you gonna come to the store and get it let m know


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Nov 20, 2007)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Are you going to order the carpet or go to the store and pick it up.  I work at the one in smyrna and if you gonna come to the store and get it let m know



Thanks but I have to order, I'm in Milledgeville so I will just order.


----------

